# La Loca Vida with Ricky Ricardo



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yesterday, mi little amiga Coco came to stay at mi casa while Coco Momi and Popi go to "happy hour" in town. I don't understand peoples happy hour. Why are peoples only happy for one hour? I think I am like most Havanese doggies, I am happy all the time except when Momi Popi leave me alone once in a while. Why aren't peoples more like Havanese, happy all the time? Well Coco Momi and Popi were gone for over two hours, so I guess they are learning to be happy for more than just one hour at a time. I guess you can teach old peoples new tricks!

Coco only 12 weeks old Chocolate Hav and she doesn't have a lot of experience yet. We have two steps down into our sala (living room) and Coco afraid to go down those two steps. She would stand at the top with her legs shaking while she was getting the courage to go down two steps. I don't bother going up and down the steps, I just fly in one leap either way. Well Popi was very gentle with Coco and encouraging her to go down the steps with doggie treat. Hey Popi, look at me, where is my treat for flying up and down? So Popi give me a little treat :croc: oh, sorry about your hand Popi. Well pretty soon Coco is going up and down the steps, one at a time with her little short legs. Then she likes going up and down the steps again and again, over and over. She thinks that is mucho fun! Then I teach Coco how to play a little ruff house and RLH. Coco learns quick because she steals my Kong and then RLH to keep it away from me :suspicious: around the coffee table we go, and then up the steps and down the steps. She is learning way too quick!

Coco is trained to go on newspaper. Well, after all the play, Coco have to take a dumparonie. She puts her front paws on the newspaper, but.......Hey Coco, your back end is hanging OFF the newspaper...........too late! ound:

Well the two hours ended way to quick for Coco and me. Then Coco Momi Popi come and pick her up, all happy :suspicious:

Coco and me make an agreement that we going to meet this afternoon on the big lawn in front of mi casa for more playdate. I hope all the peoples will still be happy!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mi Loca Vida just gets more Loca every day!

This morning mi Momi and Popi took our daily one hour walk onto the golf course and then up into the mountains. Well on the way back, we ran into some golfers on the 8th fairway and we had to hide behind a cactus to stay out of their way. MALE DOGGIE AMIGOS.....NEVER, NEVER, NEVER LIFT YOUR LEG ON A PRICKLY CACTUS. YOU WILL BE FOREVER SORRY!!!!!! 
:jaw:
Then I went out to breakfast with Momi and Popi at Resturante La Fonda. At the restaurant I met the owner's little senorita daughter, 5 year old Desi. She became mi new best friend when she started feeding mi little pieces of potato and scrambled egg. Here is photo:














Glass in front of mi is Popi's Liquado de Fraises. He says it is like a strawberry smoothie. He wouldn't let me have any!  Desi got cold and put on a jacket because it was only 76F this morning at breakfast. Desi say, "Ricky come back soon!" Ricky Ricardo is building international goodwill for Havanese, one peoples at a time.

Then I go home to mi casa for mi weekly bath, comb out, and blow dry.

Then I go out to big lawn in front of mi casa for practice obedience. Popi and mi work together as a team, off-lease today. I work on heel, sit, down, stay, front, around, come, and shake. I work really hard and concentrate on Popi. Popi say, "Ricky I am really proud of you, you are 95% consistent. You are a good boy." I say, okay Popi, just keep the training treats coming! Then we play a vigorous game of fetch with mi blue football. I RLH after football. At the end of 45 minutes, I was so pooped I had to poop!

Then neighbor people come to mi casa and say can't find their little boy, is he here? So mi and Popi help neighbor go fine little boy. I'm good tracking doggie and fine him over by unfenced swimming pool. This not good neighbor peoples!

Then Momi and Popi have a happy hour on veranda to watch sunset over Sea of Cortez with liquid that bubbles and they more happy than usual! They give me little pieces of cheese and Ricky do tricks for them and everybodys happy and laughing.

I have had a full day of loca vida. Tonight, I am doggie tired!







BUENOS NOCHES

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly thinks you look very handsome in your sombrero!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly thinks you look very handsome in your sombrero!


Ji, Ji, Ji :biggrin1: I tink you cute two, amiga Molly, but you gonna haf to stan en line! eace:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your having way too much fun in Cabo Ricky You lucky doggie!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky, we love hearing about your adventures!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Ricky it sounds like you had a great day but we're laughing that you think 76F is cold. ound: Why don't you come and visit us in the ice and snow? We went ice skating this morning when we went out to go potty! Mom has to go out later and chop the ice off the stone steps so we can go all the way in the back yard for your RLH later in the mud! We haven't seen grass in a long time at least the yard looks cleaner, no yellow spots, with our additional couple inches of snow yesterday.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I love your sombrero, Ricky. You look very dapper in it. You also resemble my first Havanese, Bailey, as does Timmy. Keep on partying!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

jabojenny said:


> Why don't you come and visit us in the ice and snow?


No Way, Jose! I would freeze my cajones off! Oh wait, not possible, mi Vet cut those off last December! :biggrin1: I like warm weather where I can get at least 2 to 3 hours of outdoor exercise a day. But thanks for the invite!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

A couple of days ago mi Popi was away working on an assignment and mi Momi took the trash outside, soooooooo, I was en mi casa by myself! HEY! did Popi forget and leave the treat bag full of training treats on the buffet in the dining room? Well, I had to check that one out, but the buffet is three feet high! So, I jump on the sofa, from the sofa jump on the console table, from the console table jump onto the side chair - that just happens to be next to the dining room buffet table!!!!!! Next jump on the buffet table, and YES, it was the nylon treat bag, chuck full of goodies. Then, I jump down and take the treat bag to my secret spot under the sofa and it was pig-out heaven! I was in such a good mood, I decided to shred the nylon bag for desert! Momi return and she in state of shock! Then Popi come home and he not jolly with me like usual! Did I do something wrong? Popi took a rolled up newspaper and hit himself over the head!

Last Sunday Momi and Popi went to fancy restaurant for buffet breakfast for a few hours, so I went to stay at casa of CoCo, mi little Havanese amiga. We had a great time and we shredded the Sunday newspaper together! CoCo, although only 4 months, is learning all the good tricks!

Mi Mexico vacation is over and I am now on the road headed back to mi casa en Southern California. It is a long, two day drive, but Popi make mi a little nest in the back seat with mi blankie and teddy bear and I sleep most of the time. We stop every couple of hours to run around in the desert a little bit and Popi and mi water the sagebrush together. It's a guy thing.

Maybe this is the end of mi loca vida, or maybe it is just the beginning of new adventures in California. I'm sure there will always be some new mischief to explore, wherever I am. :brick: Okay, relax Popi!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Have a great and safe trip home, Señor Ricardo.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Wishing you safe travels home Ricky!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

We have enjoyed hearing about your time in Mexico, Ricky. Safe travels home!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Ricky, you are a crazy boy!!!! My mum and dad went to Cabo last week, but I wasn't able to go because they stayed at one of those all inclusive places and they don't allow puppies. Mum and dad made sure I had fun too though. I stayed with my breeder and got to play with my birth mum and dad, my full baby brother, Zorro, he is only 16 weeks and looks just like me and my cousins Daisy, Lola and Elena. I was tired out every day from playing with all those pups. I had a good time, but I was very happy to see my mum and dad when they came to get me. Now life is back to normal with everyone having a week of great memories.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy travels, Ricky Ricardo. It must have been sad to leave your little girlfriend Coco behind but bet you have lots of other girlfriends waiting for you at home. You little devil!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Feliz Cumpleanos, Happy Birthday, to mi Popi today. I hope he will shred the newspaper with mi after birthday cake.

besos Popi, te amo, Ricky


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Popi! Enjoy that birthday cake and paper shredding.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Popi, hope you gets lots of toys and treats ha,ha.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Ricky, give your Popi a belated birthday for me and tell him that mine is tomorrow. I think Tyler is beyond shredding up the newspaper, though, but if he gets ahold of a napkin with birthday cake on it, there will be no holding him back.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Happy birthday, Ricky's Popi!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Popi put me to bed in my crate last night at the usual time. Everything seem to be routine, but I was not happy. Something wasn't right. I was growling and whimpering in a very soft voice and I wouldn't lie down, I just sat bolt upright. Popi couldn't figure out what was wrong, he couldn't figure out what I was trying to tell him. He couldn't get any sleep with all the squeaks, gurgles, and whines I was making. So he got up in the dark to see if I had to go potty. He took me outside and I managed to squeeze out a little, but that is NOT what was bothering me. He put me back in my crate and I started doing the same thing again. He tried to ignore me but after half an hour, he got up again and turned on the lights. AHA!!!!!!!!!!!

When Popi put me to bed he didn't turn on the lights in the bedroom where my crate is and there was a blanket on top of the crate too. Popi had forgotten to take my food bowl out of the crate after I had eaten my supper and he didn't notice it was still in my crate. :frusty: I could not get comfortable in my crate with that small (about 8 oz.) food bowl in there. I love mi food bowl, but I don't want to sleep with it!!!! I love routine and sleeping with my food bowl IS NOT mi routine! Sleeping with mi blankie and TeddyCow is all I want in mi crate at night, I use the TeddyCow for mi pillow.......I won't go to sleep until they are there!

Well Popi, bless his forgetful heart, removed the bowl and everything was right in the world once again. Popi, Momi, and mi all got a peaceful night of rest after that.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I missed this! Happy Birthday to your Popi, Ricky!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lots of happy wishes to Ricky's Popi!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ricky,

Wish your Popi a belated Happy Birthday and I hope he will remember to take your food dish out next time! That was a funny story!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Popi put me to bed in my crate last night at the usual time. Everything seem to be routine, but I was not happy. Something wasn't right. I was growling and whimpering in a very soft voice and I wouldn't lie down, I just sat bolt upright. Popi couldn't figure out what was wrong, he couldn't figure out what I was trying to tell him. He couldn't get any sleep with all the squeaks, gurgles, and whines I was making. So he got up in the dark to see if I had to go potty. He took me outside and I managed to squeeze out a little, but that is NOT what was bothering me. He put me back in my crate and I started doing the same thing again. He tried to ignore me but after half an hour, he got up again and turned on the lights. AHA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When Popi put me to bed he didn't turn on the lights in the bedroom where my crate is and there was a blanket on top of the crate too. Popi had forgotten to take my food bowl out of the crate after I had eaten my supper and he didn't notice it was still in my crate. :frusty: I could not get comfortable in my crate with that small (about 8 oz.) food bowl in there. I love mi food bowl, but I don't want to sleep with it!!!! I love routine and sleeping with my food bowl IS NOT mi routine! Sleeping with mi blankie and TeddyCow is all I want in mi crate at night, I use the TeddyCow for mi pillow.......I won't go to sleep until they are there!
> 
> ...


Poor Ricky!!! How could ANYONE go to sleep in a situation like that! I'm sure glad your Popi figured it out!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww Ricky..so sorry you had to go through all that..poor baby.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh Ricky, I totally understand. My crate is only for my bed, my hedgehog stuffy and my blankie. I sleep with them everynight and if they are not there I would be very upset. My mum has had to stitch up my hedgehog many times so I can keep him and he only has 1 leg left, but he is still my best friend and I couldn't sleep without him. I'm glad you got your sleep in the end.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mi Momi and Popi are going on a cruise for the next 3 weeks and I wil be off the Internet during that time. I am going to miss them a whole bunch, but I will be staying with mi two Tias whom I love very much. I climbed in their suitcase last night when they were packing. I thought maybe I could hide in there and they would take me with them. I was discovered! This next 3 three weeks cannot go by fast enough for mi!

See ya later alligator. :croc:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

Have a wonderful time on your cruise! 3 weeks? Lucky you! We will miss you & Ricky


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Everyone is going to miss you so much Ricky!!! Hope your Momi and Popi have a wonderful time! I am sure they will miss you so very much. We will all be looking forward to hearing about your adventures while you are visiting your two Tias. I bet you will keep them on their toes! Hope you have lots of fun:biggrin1:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Momi and Popi have returned and all is well...sorta. Popi decided I needed a haircut. Here is a picture of me in my new hardo:









I'm not sure I like the look. :suspicious: Popi says it fits my personality. What do you think?

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hmmm ... not good, Ricky :brick:

Next time I think you better bring a picture!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Hahaahaha!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Last Monday morning I woke up, got out of mi crate and throw up twice with white foam. Then I seem to be fine all day although a little inactive by mi standards.

Then Monday evening about 10pm all invierno broke loose. I started uncontrollable vomiting and diarrhea. I made a mess inside the house until Popi could take mi outside and I continued more of the same outside, vomiting both foam and the contents of mi tummy and runny poop everywhere. I was VERY sick! So Momi and Popi rush me to a midnight visit to the emergency room.

I spent about an hour at the hospital. The Vet gave mi blood tests and ex-rays and a thorough exam. Popi says I was a brave little boy and cooperated with the staff. The Vet eliminated Pancreatitus and a bowel blockage as causes. The Vet diagnosis was either a bacterial infection from mi Darwin's Raw Food or a bad case of "Kennel Cough". He said that Kennel Cough is epidemic in our area right now, he is seeing several cases a day right now and I could have picked it up from a doggie at mi playgroup. He said that (generally speaking) vomiting foam is a sign of upper respiratory infection and vomiting stomach contents is a stomach infection. What the Vet found odd is that I apparently had both upper respiratory infection and stomach infection which came together in perfect storm. The Vet sent mi home with some antibiotics, which I have to take for a week.

The Vet said he is NOT a fan of raw diets and to take mi off Darwin's immediately. He said there are just two many things that can go wrong with a raw diet. The Vet said that during mi recovery that Popi should feed mi just plan kibble. He said that introducing meat and rice for stomach upset may and can cause further stomach upset under some conditions (mine).

Anyways, I am back to normal now but I am under house quarantine for a week to avoid infecting any other doggies if I have Kennel Cough. But Momi and Popi are giving mi plenty of inside playtime and I go to bed tired at night. I have had no more vomiting or diarrhea since Monday night and all systems are back to normal.

So mi loca vida is still loca and I miss mi doggie playmates at playgroup but things are getting back to normal.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better, Ricky! I did not know that about foamy vomiting.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Get Well Soon, Ricky from your friend Molly.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Poor Ricky! I hope you feel better soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sassy said to take it easy Ricky! :bored:

Nadine


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad you are feeling better soon Ricky! Kodi has been to the Vet ER a few times too. Not only is it not a fun place for doggies, but it's also hard on Momi and Popi's wallet!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear your feeling under the weather Ricky. When Scout was a year old he had Kennel cough and recovered quickly with antibiotics. We haven't been taking the fluffy ones to the park because I heard on the news last week dog flu has traveled to CA. Hope you feeling lots better soon


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Poor Ricky! So glad you're better! Thanks for your vet's opinion about the raw food. I hope you don't get sick like that again!!!
Your friend,
Zoe


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Oh, Ricky, I hope you're all better soon. That must have made your Popi and Momi very scared!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yesterday, I met a nice elderly Chinese lady people at the plant nursery. She said "I hab 10 Shih Tzus in my life but you are cutest one I have eber seen." :rockon: Then she say, "you sure have big nose for Shih Tzu!" ound: Lady husband say, "he no Shih Tzu, he Lhasa Apso!" ound: Popi say, "no Havanese." Lady say, "You have a nice day too!" ound: Lost in translation! ound:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

I love reading your stories, Ricky Ricardo!! Too cute! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

MWilson said:


> Hope you are feeling better.


Mi, sick? No, I habn't been sick since July 4 when I got into the cupcakes and ate a vanilla cupcake with red, white, and blue frosting. It sure was good, but I puke for two hours straight the next morning. uke:uke:uke:

Two weeks ago, Popi made his special debil eggs. He calls them Ricky's Debil Eggs and they have pickle relish and jalapeno peppers in them. Well when nobody was looking, I jump up on the chair, and then up on the table and I ate two halves. eace: Then last weekend, I found the peanut bowl and ate 1/4 cup of salty peanuts. D-licious. :hungry: No problems, not sick, poop is good, lots of energy, sleep good at night, but I am always hungry. Mi Vet says mi heart is really strong.

No, I not sick. I feel really good.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm having a slumber party with mi cousin doggie, JoJo tonight! I get to sleep on mi tias bed with JoJo! No crate! YIPPEEEEEEE! :whoo:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Have fun, Ricky!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't get spoiled now, Ricky!


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Ask your tia to take pictures of you and Jojo. It's always nice to see what you're up to 

Have fun!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Napria said:


> Ask your tia to take pictures of you and Jojo. It's always nice to see what you're up to


Okay, here is foto: hoto:









Mi JoJo is named after Christmas cookie they sell at Trader Joes. She is coming to mi casa 2morrow and stay for a week while JoJo Momi is on bacation. Yip, Yip, Yippee! :grin2:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Ricky, it would be freezing here at 76 also. I love your day and your pics. Maybe your folks would consider adopting me. I come with two dogs and a cat, but I'm quite sure you'd get along with them. --- Sincerely, Watson, Lola and Ivan's mom.

Although he's not Havanese, here's my boy Watson when he was a pup. He looks a little like you. He's silvered now and looks a bit old mannish at age two.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

boomana said:


> Maybe your folks would consider adopting me.


Can you cook? :hungry:


> Although he's not Havanese, here's my boy Watson when he was a pup.


He look like nice hombre Havadoggie two mi! Where Sherlock Holmes?


> He looks a little like you.


Oh I tink he bery handsome! :wink2:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Thanks for the picture! You are both very handsome (Jojo is handsome in a girl way). I don't know this Jojo cookie from Trader Joe's. I'll have to look for it this Christmas.

Have mucho fun with su amigo!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I was at mi obedience competition training class last night. The trainer was telling us about one of his doggies, Dalia. She is a mix of who knows what, about 50 pounds, maybe about 7 years old. She is a rescue dog who was aggressive, biting, and uncooperative. She was scheduled to be put down. Robert, our trainer, just happened to see Dalia and heard her story and thought she had potential. He adopted her and immediately put her in his training program and worked with her daily. Today, Dalia is a Champion in Utility and Agility. She is the bestest dog and likes to give besos to all peoples and play with all the doggies, big and small (mi!). She is in another competition today (Friday) in the Expert class. I am giving a BIG ARF for Dalia to do well!

There is hope for ebery doggie out there. I want ebery doggie to fine a happy foreber home. Us doggies just wan a family we can give lots of besos to!

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Awe, Ricky - such a sweet story and a very very happy ending. Thanks for sharing with us.

Love, Chloe


----------



## Zoe's Fam (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your adventures with us, Ricky. Sounds like you and your momi and popi have lots of fun together. You are a handsome boy!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Good on Robert for Dalia, and thanks for continue to tell us your day!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I love the story about Dalia. It's so sad that there are so many dogs that do not have a happy ending or a forever home.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Dis hole time change ting has mi "discon-dog-ulated!" Mi tummy says it is time to eat but mi Popi says, "one more hour, Ricky" I don like time change! I'm sooooo hungry I tink I'm gonna :faint: faint! GRRRRR

Nex Sunday, I will be in the competition ring for de furs time eber. It will be judged, but no scores will be awarded and no NQ's. This is an entry level event for furs time, beginner, novice doggies to transition to de competition ring. They will hab venues for Rally, Utility, and Agility so wi can try dem all!

Popi an I have been practicing today both on leash an off leash. Popi says I doing real good but I worry about Popi. Sometimes his cues and commands are sloppy and confusing. Popi gets more corrections in the training class from the trainer dan I due!!!!!! Por example, I don't understand his "dog gone it" command when he gives me the cue for a left turn and he turns right!!!!!! :wink2: Anyways, I tink we will not be two embarrassed in the ring and our competition trainer says we might be the best that day in our class, but definitely not the worse! We hab too more sessions with our trainer dis nex week before the trials on Sunday. Dis should be fun........if I don dye from starvation furs!!!!!! :hungry:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good luck next Sunday, Ricky! Tell your popi that you need to keep your strength up for the competition so Molly thinks you deserve a snack.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

I can second the recommendation of Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Covered Peppermint Joe Joes! :smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, Ricky, I hate the time change too! I just wish they would leave it one way or the other. Good luck on your competition!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

It's a tough life in Mexico! Picture is of Ricky making tracks and catching air. Go to: 



 to see Ricky and his Mexican Hava girlfriend, CoCo, at play.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

The video says "unavailable" for me.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sheri said:


> The video says "unavailable" for me.


Try again Sheri, I think I fixed it.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Fluffy good times in that video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So cute! And look at that boy fly!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a pretty yard, and it would be perfect enjoyment, watching two Havs playing!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky - you are so dang cute! Your girlfriend is pretty cute too!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Cute video! Looks like Ricky has springs on his paws! 😊 I sure would love to be in Cabo with that warm weather!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I jus gots backs from Mexico. I lick it en Mexico. De weber es nice and I hab a lot of peoples frens dare. Butt mi faborit fren dare is Coco a Habanese lick mi. Everybodies calls her Loco Coco. She es a playgirl. We play togedder ebery day. Hear es a bidio ob us playing togedder.

Now Momi and Popi r going someplaces on a boat for too weeks. I get to hab a baycation wit mi tia an mi cousin doggie, JoJo.

I bee bak sune
besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Safe travels, Momi and Popi!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Love your video Ricky, your girlfriend sure is cute. Hope you have fun with your cousin Jo Jo while Momi and Popi have fun on their cruise.


----------

